# حساب تيار المكيفات



## باسمي (12 نوفمبر 2008)

كيف احسب تيار المكيف حسب حجمه(طن او من السعه btu) اي اذا كان لدينا مكيف حجم 2 طن او 5 طن كم يسحب من امبير اعتمادا على حجمه (انا اعرف ان الطن يعادل 3.5 كيلو واط والطن يساوي 12000btu )..هل يمكن حساب الامبير مباشرة من الحجم...ارجو الرد


----------



## اختصاصي تكييف (14 نوفمبر 2008)

لو تحويل الاستطاعة الى الكيلوواط و من ثم الى الواط ثم تقسمي على فرق الجهد 220 فولت تجد شد التيار بالامبير


----------



## كاسر (14 نوفمبر 2008)

تحياتي للجميع

أحب أن أوضح أن السعة التبريدية بالكيلو وات (سعة التبريد) تختلف عن قدرة الجهاز الكهربائية

فالأولى هي مخرج جهاز التبريد 

أما الثانية فهي المدخل لجهاز التبريد (استهلاك الجهاز) والتي يمكن لنا أن نحسب منها التيار المطلوب

لا بد ان نعرف أن هناك فرق بين أجهزة 
1 phase
3 phase 

بالنسبة لاستهلاك التيار

كما أؤكد على أن القيمة الاسمية للجهاز (2 طن، 4 طن، ....) تختلف عن القيمة الحقيقية

لذا تجد اختلافاً كبيراً في استهلاك الكهرباء لوحدات 4 طن كمثال إذا قارنتها بين عدة شركات


نتفق جميعاً على أن أفضل طريقة لتحديد الأمبير هي الرجوع للكتالوج الخاص بالشركة المصنعة 

وإن أردت حاجة تقريبية عن تجربة للأحمال من 1-5 طن كمثال

1Phase
الطن * 5.5 + 6


3Phase

الطن * 3.5 + 6

وممكن إضافة 1-2 أمبير للإحتياط


ملاحظة:
لا أعلم إن كانت المعادلات أعلاه تناسب الأحجام أكبر من 5 طن

تحياتي


----------



## ابوشامة (16 نوفمبر 2008)

يوجد على كل جهاز Name Plate يكتب عليها الامبير الكلى فى حالة التبريد والامبير الكلى فى حالة التسخين وعدد الفازات وكذا الفولت والتردد والباور فاكتور وكذا ضغط التصميم على السحب ناحية المبخر وعلى الطرد ناحية المكثف يعنى انا اقصد انه يجب الرجوع الى البيانات الفنية للجهاز بدلا من الاجتهاد فقط


----------



## المهندس مضر (17 نوفمبر 2008)

انا برأيي أنه من الأفضل بأن نترك الإفتاء لأهله ، أرجو من أحد زملائنا مهندسي الكهرباء بأن يساعدنا في هذا الموضوع


----------



## dido067 (2 ديسمبر 2008)

باسمي قال:


> كيف احسب تيار المكيف حسب حجمه(طن او من السعه Btu) اي اذا كان لدينا مكيف حجم 2 طن او 5 طن كم يسحب من امبير اعتمادا على حجمه (انا اعرف ان الطن يعادل 3.5 كيلو واط والطن يساوي 12000btu )..هل يمكن حساب الامبير مباشرة من الحجم...ارجو الرد


 
لا توجد طريقه مباشره لحساب الامبير بمعرفة طن التبريد و لكن بالخبره و التكرار ار أؤكد لك ان الأمبير الكلي حوالي 6 أمبير لكل طن و جربها و قول رأيك


----------



## مهندس الموائع (3 ديسمبر 2008)

اخوتي الاعزاء

لكل واحد طن تبريد 3500 واط نحتاج الى 1200 واط كهرباء اي قدرة الكومبريسر هي 1200 واط. اي تقريبا تستطيع ان تقول السعه التبريديه هي 3 امثال السعه الكهربائيه. اذا كان المكيف سعة 2 طن(7000 واط) فان قدرة الكومبريسر هي 2300 واط. وبالتالي فمن معادلة w = vi * cos (iv)0.85 اي القدره=التيار * الفولت * [جيب تمام الزاويه بين التيار والفولتيه(عادة تكون 85%) . 
ناخذ مثال ل مكيف 2 طن يعمل على فيز واحد, نريد التيار ؟
2 طن يعني 2300 واط
2300= 230*التيار*85%,------ المجهول التيار= تقريباً 12 امبير

اما اذا كان المكيف 3 فيز فان المعادله للقدره W= V*I*.85*1.73 

عندما تقرأ في كتالوج المصنع سوف ترى معامل الاداء يتراوح من 2,5 الى 3

معامل الاداء هو حاصل قسمة سعة التبريد على السعه االكهربائيه (القدره الداخله)


وشكراُ


----------



## karamayed (3 مايو 2011)

امبىر التكيف الواحدوالنصف حصان


----------



## karamayed (3 مايو 2011)

*امبيىر التكيف الواحدوالنصف حصان*


----------



## محسن يوسف (4 مايو 2011)

> *نتفق جميعاً على أن أفضل طريقة لتحديد الأمبير هي الرجوع للكتالوج الخاص بالشركة المصنعة *


كلام رائع وجميل وهو الكلام العلمى الصحيح .

يا اخوانى ليس هناك علاقه بين القدره التبريديه للجهاز وقدرته الكهربيه اى ان القدره التبريديه لا تستخدم فيها المعادله التى تحول الى قدره كهربيه لان قدره الكباس بالوات او الكيلوات او بالحصان تتوقف على تصميم دائره التبريد وكل شركه تختار الكباس المناسب لدائره التبريد التى قامت بتصميمها وتختلف هذه القدره من جهاز الى اخر وللتاكد من كلامى اختاروا ثلاثه انواع من اجهزه مختلفه الماركات ولها نفس القدره التبريديه وقوموا بقياس امبير الكباس ستجدوا انهم مختلفين فى قراءه الامبير . وبعد قراءه الامبير هذا احسبوا قدره الجهاز بقراءه الامبير الكلى الذى يسحبه الجهاز واستخدموا بعد ذلك المعادله . 

وعلى هذا ستجدوا فيه حاجه اسمها energy efficiency ratio ودى علاقه معناها انا باخد قدره تبريديه من الجهاز قد ايه لما اعطيه قدره كهربيه قد ايه ودى بتختلف من جهاز لاخر وبنفس القدره التبريديه .


----------



## nofal (4 مايو 2011)

الشكر للجميع


----------



## ابو عراق المهندس (5 مايو 2011)

نقاش جميل ولكني اتفق مع الاخ مهندس الموائع علما اني مهندس كهرباء


----------



## محسن يوسف (6 مايو 2011)

> *نقاش جميل ولكني اتفق مع الاخ مهندس الموائع علما اني مهندس كهرباء*



مع كامل احترامى لمهندس الموائع ولحضرتك ليس هناك علاقه رياضيه درسناها فى علم التبريد بين قدره المبخر التبريديه وقدره الكباس والتى منها استطيع تحديد هذا الامبير .



> لكل واحد طن تبريد 3500 واط نحتاج الى 1200 واط كهرباء اي قدرة الكومبريسر هي 1200 واط. اي تقريبا تستطيع ان تقول السعه التبريديه هي 3 امثال السعه الكهربائيه.



رجاء هذا الكلام كتب على اى اساس هل هو افتراض ومن اين اتى به لو خبره والناس تسترشد به انا موافق انما كقاعده او علم فانا اسف هذا الكلام لا يمت لعلم التبريد فى شى .

قدره الكباس المركب فى اى جهاز تبريد او تكييف تتوقف على كفاءه التصميم لدائره التبريد ولهذا تختلف قدرات الكباسات من جهاز الى اخر لنفس الحمل التبريدى الماخوذ من المبخر . 

نفس الخطا العلمى الشائع والمتداول بان الحصان يساوى 8000 BTU وان الجهاز 12000btu بيتركب له كباس قدرته 1.5HP .


----------



## السيد صابر (6 مايو 2011)

الحقيقه ان الاخوه اعطوك اكثر من طريقه وكلها صحيحه
ولكن انا هبسطهالك خالص وهحسبهالك باسلوب السوق
الطن 12000 btu تمام
ال 8000 btu بيساوي واحد حصان تمام
ال واحد حصان بيسحب 4 امبير

مثال بسيط
2 طن يعني 24000 btu يعني 3 حصان
يعني هيسحبو 12 امبير

هذا من واقع الخبره العمليه ولكن ان كنت متمسك بالمعلومات العلميه المتقنه جدا جدا
عليك الرجوع الي البي اتش وحساب كل السعات لكل المكونات

بالتوفيق


----------



## محسن يوسف (7 مايو 2011)

> *ال 8000 btu بيساوي واحد حصان تمام*


من هنا يا اخ صابر اتى الخطا اللى كلكم مصممين عليه ان الحصان يساوى 8000 btu وانا عايز ك تقولى منين ان الحصان يساوى 8000 btu لانها معلومه خاطئه توارثتها الاجيال وهدفى هو ان الكل يعرف ان الحصان لايساوى 8000 btu واللى يعرف يثبتها لى بالثرموديناميك او باى شى يرسلها لى ونتناقش فيها لاننى اعلم تماما ان الفكره دى واحد ما بيفهمش فى التبريد نشرها وعامله لبس لمعظم الناس .

انا فى انتظار اللى يثبت لى انه لو لدى مبخر قدرته 8000btu تكون قدره كباسه واحد حصان بالضبط .

عندما اشترى جهاز تكييف انا باشتريه بقدرته التبريديه وافاضل بين كل جهاز واخر باستهلاكه للكهرباء فمن الممكن ان يكون الجهاز قدرته 32000 btu ويركب عليه كباس قدرته4.5 حصان وممكن جهاز قدرته 24000btu يركب عليه كباس 3.5 حصان وده حسب تصميم الشركه المنتجه ولو عايز تتا كد شوف وقارن بين انواع الاجهزه علشان كده عند الشراء تتم المفاضله بين جهاز واخر على القدره التبريديه والامبير الكلى المسحوب يعنى مثلا لو اخذنا جهاز قدرته التبريديه 24000btu وامبيره الكلى اقل من جهاز اخر له نفس نفس القدره التبريديه ولكن امبيره الكلى اعلى يبقى افضل لى اخذ الاول وده ناتج من ايه ياباشمهندس ده ناتج من اختلاف قدره الكباسين المركبين فى الجهازين وده اللى احنا بنقول عليه engergy effficiency ratio والشركه الشاطره هى اللى لكل طن تبريد تضع اقل قدره للكباس واحسن شركه فى العالم كله بتعمل كده هى دايكن . 


انا منتظر مره اخر الشاطر اللى يقولى هو جاب منين ان الواحد حصان يساوى 8000BTU وانا عارف ان مالهاش اثبات ولكن واحد كان قاعد كده ساعه حظ وقال كده . وفوق كل ذى علم عليم .


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (30 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابن عوف عبداللطيف (30 مايو 2011)

الاخ الكريم على حسب مافهمت منك انت تريد حساب الامبير الامربسيط وبعطيك ايضا حساب مقطع السلك وكذالك حجم القاطع اوالمفتاح بكل بساطه وبعيد عن التعقيد ليسهل فهمها عشان اعرف او اطلع الامبير ايلك المعادله التاليه (الواط %الفولت =الامبير) كذالك في كل جهازمدون فيه( الواط+الامبير )يعني في الجهازالي معاك شوف كم الواط المدون في الديباجه تبع المكييف اوعموما في اي جهازكهربائي وشوف كم مقدارالفولت الداخل للجهاز كم وعن طريق المعادله السابقه يمكنك تيطلع الامبير ولوعايز تعرف( حجم القاطع_ ومقاس السلك المفترض توصيله) بكل بصاطه في المعادله السابقه شوف كم اداك الامبير وعليه( حتحددمقاس القاطع كم امبيره) لتركيبه في الجهاز اما مقاس السلك( حتقسم الامبير ÷ 5= مقطع السلك) مثال مكييف فريون معطياتك فيه الفولت الداخل 220الامبير16 احسب مقطع السلك حيكون مقطع السلك =الامبير16% 5 =3ملي وهوىحجم السلك الكهربائي وارجو ان اكون افدتك وتقبل تحياتي​


----------



## م/البكل (18 فبراير 2012)

لو عندى الفولت 220/110 نحسب الأمبير أزاى؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------

